# 2 die in POC today



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2015/aug/22/2-die-in-port-oconnor-boating-accident/

Anybody see this. Washed up on the king fisher beach today? .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

My sympathies to the families.

Wear your PFDs, people!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They both washed up on front beach in POC? That's the only King Fisher beach I've heard of...


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

That what the article says. 

Just another reminder of why I wear my auto inflatable pfds now. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't believe it.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I worked with both of them. In shock.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

blaze 'em said:


> I worked with both of them. In shock.


Do you know any details of what happened so maybe we can learn and take something away from this tragedy?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

That's terrible. Prayers for the families.


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Do you know any details of what happened so maybe we can learn and take something away from this tragedy?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


The article indicated they were in the gulf side between jetty and the pass in 5 footers. They either fell overboard from waves or maybe they hit something. I would also like to hear more. I know that 90% of the boaters I see don't have the jackets on. We put em on every time the engine is running.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I meant I don't believe they just fell overboard and drowned, makes you wonder. Condolences to the families and friends.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Prayers to the family. I have been thinking of this all night. It always takes tragedy for us to change our ways. We as boaters have this culture that pfds are just for kids. I remember not being able to wait until I was old enough to NOT have to wear a life jacket. Now when I offer an adult a pfd to wear on the boat they look at me funny and say I don't need that. I now say it not a offer. You will wear it or not come. It took me awhile not to feel funny wearing one. I still feel like everyone is staring at me for having a pfd on. But now I dont care. We wear the auto inflatable pfds with regular backups on board. It is not bad at all. We unusually only take them off in shallow back lakes were we fish. 

Please everyone let's start changing our boating culture. Most people who die in boating accidents by drowning, have a pfd in the boat. Doesn't do you any good.

Lead by example



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

So sorry to hear my Prayers to all family!


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

markmc2 said:


> The article indicated they were in the gulf side between jetty and the pass in 5 footers. They either fell overboard from waves or maybe they hit something. I would also like to hear more. I know that 90% of the boaters I see don't have the jackets on. We put em on every time the engine is running.


If it was that rough, common sense should warrant putting on the life jackets. I'll be wearing mine from now on when the big engines are on. Wonder what the best life jacket actually is?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Cod Wallupper said:


> If it was that rough, common sense should warrant putting on the life jackets. I'll be wearing mine from now on when the big engines are on. Wonder what the best life jacket actually is?


X2. Have you seen every Coast Guard or Game Warden has it on! and they are very good swimmers!


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

blaze 'em said:


> I worked with both of them. In shock.


Sorry for your loss man. Can you speculate on what happened or speak to their experience running boats? Like someone posted earlier, maybe we could all learn a lesson here


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BullyARed said:


> X2. Have you seen every Coast Guard or Game Warden has it on! and they are very good swimmers!


They are also employees of the state bound by policies of said employer that forces them to wear it.

there like 20 posts in this thread and not a single one mentioned what has happened... Boat collision?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Crusader said:


> They are also employees of the state bound by policies of said employer that forces them to wear it.
> 
> there like 20 posts in this thread and not a single one mentioned what has happened... Boat collision?


No one knows apparently.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

There were three on the boat, one is ok, so this is very strange


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wearing PDF is like "putting sealbelt on". 
Years ago, I did not feel comfortable putting on the seatbelt and tried every possible way to avoid it. 3 years ago, a son of one of my friend got into an accident. He was hit by a drunk driver. He did not have seatbelt on. The impact was hard enough that push him fly off the windows and died at the scence.. The police said he would've have a good chance of survival if he got the seatbelt on. From then, I always put my seatbelt on and make sure everyone riding with me had it on as well. I would feel naked if I do not put it on.
My advice is put on the PDF.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Cod Wallupper said:


> If it was that rough, common sense should warrant putting on the life jackets. I'll be wearing mine from now on when the big engines are on. Wonder what the best life jacket actually is?


I used to carry a couple of Mustang Survivals PFD's and the rest cheap ones. After reading about these tragedies this year, I've chunked the cheap ones and carry nothing but Mustangs now.

http://www.mustangsurvival.com/professional/industrial-marine?country=25


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

It sounds odd but sudden freak accidents can happen on the water especially in a place like that. Several years ago we were visiting a friend with a bay front home in Seabrook, a big squall came through in the afternoon it was very nasty and really a lot of wind as they often have. an hour or so later there is a major search operation going on about a mile or so out and then spreading all over that end of the bay, helicopters boats, Coast Guard, and every other agency around it appeared.

A couple of fireman came by walking the bay front walking all the docks, The said they were looking for a husband and wife that went missing. Their boat had run up on the rocks at Pine Gully park, under power with no one on board and one of the bow cleats ripped out of the hull and the anchor missing. Speculation was that they had pulled anchor and tried to run in the storm, in haste the anchor was not secured and fell off the boat after they had gotten up to speed, the anchor grabbed and both people were thrown from the boat. The boat just kept going and they were in the bay. That all sounds plausible for the evidence.
They did not survive, the bodies were recovered before dark that day. What probably seemed like a normal fishing trip went from routine to tragic in a a matter of moments. 
These incidents should make us all give a thought to safety and caution. routine trips on the water can turn deadly without warning. These waters we use can turn from placid to deadly without warning.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Anyone have approximate time bodies washed on king Fisher? I was across the street all weekend. Minus a couple hours early morning and couple hours in afternoon. Never saw anything indicating bodies had recently washed up. Plus that's a pretty fair distance to float in short distance

RIP to those who drowned and condolences to families affected. Saturday was pretty windy and I figured it'd be nasty out through the pass.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

A good friend of mine owns an island in the area, his neighbor was the one that found them and called the CG. His neighbor came to his house right after he found the bodies. Know one knows what happened. They were thinking they may have been in the surf and it got rough. There was one guy still in the boat which was in pretty shallow water. Prayers to the family.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

juan valdez said:


> Anyone have approximate time bodies washed on king Fisher? I was across the street all weekend. Minus a couple hours early morning and couple hours in afternoon. Never saw anything indicating bodies had recently washed up. Plus that's a pretty fair distance to float in short distance
> 
> RIP to those who drowned and condolences to families affected. Saturday was pretty windy and I figured it'd be nasty out through the pass.


First off, condolences to the families involved. I'm thinking the King Fisher Beach is just bad info, my guess is they were found on the beach if they were fishing the surf.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Really sad to hear. I saw USCG boats running in and out of the little jetties early afternoon on Friday. A USCG airplane was in the air as well. I saw them working just north of the little jetties in Matagorda Bay (between the jetties and the pier). 

I read the Victoria Advicate article and assumed they washed ashore on the front beach. Im not sure what evidence there is that they were in the surf. There were some squalls on Friday morning so I wouldn't be surprised to hear that it got pretty rough in Matagorda Bay.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I work with both of them also. To my knowledge, all 3 were fairly experienced boaters. Not sure on the details as of right now, will probably find out more in the next few days to come. The men were very top notch guys. A huge loss to the families and us coworkers. They were both pretty big guys. I will try to find out more info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

So far the whole thing sounds pretty fishy, no pun intended. I wonder what deputies have to say, to the boat driver.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a friend that was fishing the jetties that day . He said way to ruff to fish the surf ! He watched them round the jetties and wonder when he would see them turn back . He never did , next thing he saw was the coasties boat passing him . Figured it must of been those guys . Wha t kind of boat. Where they in he said it looked like a transcat ? Prayers for all the family's . Fish are not worth a life ......


----------



## PortB (Aug 22, 2015)

Man. That is too bad. 5 Foot waves spell trouble in Bay Boats. My Sympathies to the families


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Sad deal, prayers for the families


----------



## LPSCGcool (Jul 23, 2012)

*Update in Victoria Advocate*

Update in Victoria Advocate

https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2015/aug/23/survivor-of-fatal-boat-wreck-identified/


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, terrible deal, sounds like they got thrown off by a wave. Wind was howling friday, I do not doubt it was rough out there.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

prayers for the families.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Wow, terrible deal, sounds like they got thrown off by a wave. Wind was howling friday, I do not doubt it was rough out there.


started out calmer Saturday though still a bit strong, wind wise. Picked up steam about mid morning. We went to Sunday beach early afternoon and the wind was howling pretty good.

i was "chosen" for a safety check late last year by USCG. I was by myself and it was fairly windy, enough to keep me from making the run out to grass island or pringle. toughed it out at dewberry for a bit and it wasnt fun so put on the life jacket and headed in. they commented multiple times about me wearing the life jacket, like it was a complete shock. I rarely do, unless alone and considering the wind felt it was a good precaution.
This has me reconsidering my train of thought. Gonna look into auto inflatables and see if i cant break my bad habit


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Sad situation, prayers for the family. 

I have had two relatives drown and have witnessed several bad accidents. 

Great uncle slipped and fell out the boat, happened to hit his head as he fell. His son sat in the boat for around 30 min until someone came by. 

Had a cousin who grew up on the water. Flipped his boat and swam for it. Didn't make it to shore. 

I wear my Life Vest...


----------



## LPSCGcool (Jul 23, 2012)

juan valdez said:


> started out calmer Saturday though still a bit strong, wind wise. Picked up steam about mid morning. We went to Sunday beach early afternoon and the wind was howling pretty good.
> 
> i was "chosen" for a safety check late last year by USCG. I was by myself and it was fairly windy, enough to keep me from making the run out to grass island or pringle. toughed it out at dewberry for a bit and it wasnt fun so put on the life jacket and headed in. they commented multiple times about me wearing the life jacket, like it was a complete shock. I rarely do, unless alone and considering the wind felt it was a good precaution.
> This has me reconsidering my train of thought. Gonna look into auto inflatables and see if i cant break my bad habit


We use auto-inflatable life jackets and they do not feel uncomfortable. Sometimes I forget to remove mine when fishing in shallow back bays and when I look for it to put back on after we are ready to leave, I am surprised to find that I still have it on.
We bought ours at both Academy and Bass Pro Shop. They both have re-charging kits, if required after discharge.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A friend saw the Flats Cat boat go around the end of the south jetty, he says some waves were as high as the jetty. It was bad even in the channel, only a few boats there including Marty's 21 Mako. Soon after, the CG went racing past and the game wardens too. They were quick. There is a 2-foot diameter pipe that sticks out of the water south of the jetty, across from a big house. They might have hit that, or a big wave may have thrown them out. Later, just inside the bay, he saw the flats boat being towed in, with rods still in the holders, but nobody on board. He said the game wardens looked soaking wet. Apparently the guy from the Victoria Advocate who wrote the story knows nothing about the area, and that's how King Fisher beach somehow got thrown into the story. He assumed the only beach around was POC's front beach...never heard of Matagorda Island.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> A friend saw the Flats Cat boat go around the end of the south jetty, he says some waves were as high as the jetty. It was bad even in the channel, only a few boats there including Marty's 21 Mako. Soon after, the CG went racing past and the game wardens too. They were quick. There is a 2-foot diameter pipe that sticks out of the water south of the jetty, across from a big house. They might have hit that, or a big wave may have thrown them out. Later, just inside the bay, he saw the flats boat being towed in, with rods still in the holders, but nobody on board. He said the game wardens looked soaking wet. Apparently the guy from the Victoria Advocate who wrote the story knows nothing about the area, and that's how King Fisher beach somehow got thrown into the story. He assumed the only beach around was POC's front beach...never heard of Matagorda Island.


thanks for the clarification, it makes more sense now. 
may they RIP. 
the Victoria Advocate reporters really need help with their geography. it's not the first time that kind of mistake has been made, especially when it involves Calhoun County.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> A friend saw the Flats Cat boat go around the end of the south jetty, he says some waves were as high as the jetty. It was bad even in the channel, only a few boats there including Marty's 21 Mako. Soon after, the CG went racing past and the game wardens too. They were quick. There is a 2-foot diameter pipe that sticks out of the water south of the jetty, across from a big house. They might have hit that, or a big wave may have thrown them out. Later, just inside the bay, he saw the flats boat being towed in, with rods still in the holders, but nobody on board. He said the game wardens looked soaking wet. Apparently the guy from the Victoria Advocate who wrote the story knows nothing about the area, and that's how King Fisher beach somehow got thrown into the story. He assumed the only beach around was POC's front beach...never heard of Matagorda Island.


Trout, you are referring to the Gulf Jetty not the little Jetty at POC, right?


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

I fished the POC surf yesterday (Sunday) and when we came back to pull the boat out at Clark's we saw a man in a Mowdy who said he found them while riding his four wheeler along the beach. He said he knew them but not well but it was pretty rough for him. Very sad ordeal. Prayers for their families.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Trout, you are referring to the Gulf Jetty not the little Jetty at POC, right?


Yes

God be with them and their families.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, I meant the big jetties on Matagorda Island on the Gulf. Hard to imagine those little jetties getting too rough. I hardly think of them as jetties when I pass them by, more like ICW rocks.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

With a North wind and incoming tide the Port O Jetty's are the worse I've seen as far as very large swells! And you can be in them before you can really see them...especially rounding the North Jetty! BTDT

Prayers for their families, friends and co-workers.


----------



## Hauntedbywaters (Jul 15, 2009)

God be with them and their families. We all need to be more careful, accidents happen quickly and when your in the water they can turn bad quickly. Lets all remember these men next time we are on the water.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Terrible. Prayers for their families. 

I too need to look in to auto inflatables.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a house on the island, and was out there Saturday when this occured. My place is about 500 yards from the location where the bodies washed up on the beach. One of the local islanders that lives on the island went for a walk on the beach Saturday morning, as he does every morning. The moment he crossed the sand dunes he thought that that boat didn't look right, and should not be where it was. He could see one guy in the boat. As he got closer he came upon the first body that had washed up on the shore with some fishing gear scattered on the shoreline. The man was a very big guy and he tried to pull him up onto shore but he was too heavy to move. He made a call to a neighbor who rushed down to help. As they were on the phone with the coast guard, the second body floated up. Coast Guard said they had all ready sent a boat out to rescue them but were having trouble getting to them because of the conditions, and were sending out the helicopter. According to the man on the boat, they went out really early, the wind really picked up and conditions got worse. A huge wave lifted the boat, threw the two big guys out of the back, and the guy in the bow was able to hold on. 45 minutes had passed by the time the boater saw the island resident come over the dunes walking that direction. The survivor said he never saw the guys after they went into the water.


----------

